# What’s the deal with Biff?



## Outré (Mar 14, 2022)

So at the end of Back to the Future I kind of got the impression that Marty’s actions turned Biffs life around as well. In the altered 1985 he seemed like a really nice, happy and more pleasant guy who even owned his own detailing business… but then when they got to 2015 in Back to the Future 2 he’s a total asshole again. I wonder what happened to turn him back into a creep.


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Mar 14, 2022)

Marty turned his parents' life around by causing his dad to get aggressive amd being ok with taking risks.  The "new" Biff, instead of being able to torment Marty's father with LouAnne was now deeply jealous of his success as a best-selling author with financial success.  When he saw the DeLorean in the 2015 timeline, he recognized it as a way to achieve financial success.  His younger self then had money and power to just off Marty's father when he became successful.
Marty's family and Doc Brown couldn't be where they were without the DeLorean and time travel, so when they destroyed it, it cemented the changes.  That's why the train took its place.
It was weird, but the cartoon actually kinda fixed it the remaining plot threads.


----------



## Outré (Mar 15, 2022)

But I don’t think he is a best selling author… at least yet. When biff brings in the box at the end of the movie Lorraine say “Oh honey, your first novel”. So I’m guessing the book Just got released or is about to. Also they still live in Lion Estates, which is not the best neighborhood. They do have a nicer furniture, so that makes me think that they are maybe just barley starting to experience success… I don’t know if it’s enough for Biff to feel jealous though. Biff has his own detailing business, so he has to also be at least somewhat successful as well. He certainly seems like a much happier person. In the original 1985 and in the past he seemed absolutely miserable.

I kind of got the impression that he and George had kind of become freinds. Where maybe George was the dominant one and Biff was the kind of goofy weird one… but I don’t know…. He definitely seems like a miserable person again in 2015… maybe it’s because of the way that his grandson Griff treats him?


----------

